# Finding a carb for a Briggs motor



## T-N-T (Jul 8, 2015)

I have a 10 or so year old Briggs and Stratton powered generator.  The original carb was a Nikki 697298   53s

It crapped out from years of non-use and I replaced with a new replacemen.  On the new one it reads RUI ING with a X logo in the middle.  Meaning RUIXING?  Maybe

The numbers on the new one are 811064  23700264  and 797180

When I googled a couple years ago for a new one the replacement popped right up as a replacement for the number of the original.  Took 5 seconds to find and order.

Now,  I cannot find either number?!?!?!  

I was trying to clean the newer one and I sprung the spring that holds the needle to the float.  She Gone.  

I am getting angry with this.  Cant find anything.  

How is something that was so easy to pop up 3 years ago now simply gone.  If it were a naked photo, you couldnt get it off the web,  but a carburetor......  no trace.

Where should I be googling?  Any ideas?


----------



## sinclair1 (Jul 8, 2015)

I didn't look up your carb or Briggs, but I get a lot of part Numbers from this site 
http://www.ereplacementparts.com/briggs-and-stratton-parts-c-16758.html


----------



## T-N-T (Jul 8, 2015)

Thanks Sinclair.  Ill browse it.

I also just sent an Email in to Briggs themselves.  THEY should know right?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 8, 2015)

I have a Briggs engine I was looking for a carb, and they told me the carb was discontinued and no replacement was available.  Had to trash a good engine because of it.


----------



## T-N-T (Jul 8, 2015)

NE GA Pappy said:


> I have a Briggs engine I was looking for a carb, and they told me the carb was discontinued and no replacement was available.  Had to trash a good engine because of it.




$700 generator with 14 hours on it.  I will be a very angry briggs owner who will Not buy another briggs.


----------



## bronco611 (Jul 8, 2015)

have you tried contacting bear creek in douglas? They have all of the cross references and such and may have your spring or a new carb. They are on the willachoochee hwy just in front of the shooting range or next to the dollar general store. I was able topick up springs for an older briggs carb there.


----------



## T-N-T (Jul 9, 2015)

Thanks bronco for the lead


----------



## bronco611 (Jul 9, 2015)

no problem Chris. Hope you can find it there. Let us know if they could help. I always prefer to shop locally if possible but it does not work that way many times.


----------



## T-N-T (Jul 9, 2015)

So I called Bear Creek Small Engines and they were helpful.  I didnt have the number stamped on the motor (at work) only the carb number.  So he couldnt find a comparable carb for me.  But said he could iffin I had that number.
Then I called a small engine repair guy I know who said to clean it and put it back on without that little clip/spring.  I did, and it runs like new.
Problem solved for now.


----------



## bronco611 (Jul 9, 2015)

if my memory serves me correctly that little clip spring is only there to hold the needle to the float to make it easier to install other than that I do not think it serves any purpose. It should not interfere with the function of the carb without it being in there.


----------



## Hoot (Jul 10, 2015)

Just for future reference, a good place to identify and get small engine, mower and power tool parts from is:

http://www.jackssmallengines.com/

They have been very helpful in selling me parts to keep my old junkie Snapper running.


----------



## KKirk (Jul 10, 2015)

http://www.justanswer.com/small-eng...tratton-hp-engine-will-not-run.html#re.v/174/  points it toward http://www.amazon.com/Briggs-Stratt...p/B007MOVRPO/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top?ie=UTF8


----------

